# Exotic List



## Gabatron (Apr 15, 2011)

was wondering if there is a website or any lists anyone knows of that shows the current exotic species allowed to be kept by australian zoos?


----------



## gillsy (Apr 15, 2011)

Any species is allowed with appropriate permits, except nile perch. That's not allowed to be imported alive. Might be a few others to.


----------



## Gabatron (Apr 15, 2011)

alrighty then sweet! haha i want to open a zoo/reptile park when im older


----------



## Specks (Apr 15, 2011)

Gabatron said:


> alrighty then sweet! haha i want to open a zoo/reptile park when im older



ha, okay
just a question
how much will it cost and will it sustain itself?


----------



## gillsy (Apr 15, 2011)

Specks said:


> ha, okay
> just a question
> how much will it cost and will it sustain itself?



How long is a piece of string, it would depend on size, traffic, position that's a very open ended question.


----------



## Gabatron (Apr 15, 2011)

yeah im 19 so ive got a while to figure all that out haha


----------



## Daryl_H (Apr 15, 2011)

O to dream


----------



## Serpentess (Apr 15, 2011)

I want a zoo just so I can have Lions. <3
Haha. I can still dream.


----------



## dossy (Apr 15, 2011)

gillsy said:


> How long is a piece of string, it would depend on size, traffic, position that's a very open ended question.



the length from the middle to the end x2


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 15, 2011)

I'd imagine it would be ridiculously hard to get a loan for the land, permits and costs of exotic animals. You'd need a corporation behind it.


----------



## giglamesh (Apr 15, 2011)

heres your list 
http://www.environment.gov.au/biodiversity/trade-use/lists/import/pubs/live-import-list.pdf


----------



## Gabatron (Apr 15, 2011)

thanks giglamesh!


----------



## lone_soldier (Apr 16, 2011)

Don't listen to the haters man!!

At your age just about anything can be achieved!!


----------



## Jackrabbit (Apr 16, 2011)

Gabatron said:


> yeah im 19 so ive got a while to figure all that out haha


 
I am guessing start somewhere around $50M to buy land, build and acquire enough interesting animals to encourage people to come and make it sustainable.

you could save money and make it a unique experience by doing away with enclosures and letting the animals mingle with the guests. Then we could really see if Darwin's theory was correct.


----------



## Gabatron (Apr 16, 2011)

interesting idea jackrabbit haha, ill have to get corporate sponsorships and all of that if i hope to acheive anything but it is all doable, its a long shot but im determined to get there


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 16, 2011)

From my understanding, zoo very rarely import exotic reptiles because it is a bureaucratic nightmare. However a lot of their exotic herps come from seizures


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 16, 2011)

gillsy said:


> Any species is allowed with appropriate permits, except nile perch. That's not allowed to be imported alive. Might be a few others to.



Not quite correct. It's not open slather, even for zoos. They have to put in detailed applications for any species not already here, and jump through many bureaucratic hoops to justify any request for bringing a new species into Australia. If it can't be justified on economic, scientific or research grounds, then it won't happen. They can't just say they want something because it looks nice.

Most exotic reptiles moved between zoos are swap or gift transactions - there is very often a surplus of exotic animals which normally are euthanased for want of approved facilities to keep them... i.e., they are cheap as chips, often can't even be given away, and would be a negligible component of the costs of establishing a zoo. 

Jamie


----------

